# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  -=[ Κοπή Πίτας στις 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2006 ]=-

## ngia

Τo Σάββατο 25 Φεβρουαρίου στις 19:00 θα γίνει η κοπή της πίτας μας, στην Έδρα του Συλλόγου.
Η διεύθυνση είναι:

*Αμερικής 17 Σύνταγμα
10672 - Αθήνα 
4ος όροφος*

Πίτα κέτερινγκ, αναψυκτικά, κρασιά, δώρα, σας περιμένουν. 
Όλα είναι πληρωμένα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου

Θα υπάρχει λαχειοφόρος αγορά , με πολλά δώρα.

Όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται για λογαριασμό εταιριών ή όχι μόνο να προσφέρουν δώρα για τη λαχειοφόρο, είναι ευσπρόσδεκτοι.

Για το πως θα 'ρθείτε δείτε το χάρτη:

----------


## igna

κατω τα χερια απο το φλουρι ειναι δικο μου

----------


## BaBiZ

Προσφέρω το περσυνό δώρο που κέρδισα, αλλά ποτέ δεν πήγα να παραλλάβω.

Λόγω διαφόρων ιστοριών που είχαν γίνει στην αρχή και λόγω βαρεμάρας μου στην συνέχεια.

elmeg voip ip290 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=elmeg

Μπάμπης

edit: Προφανώς, αν δεν το έχετε καταλάβει, το τηλ. δεν το έχω στα χέρια μου. Πρέπει κάποιος να πάει να το παραλλάβει από την εταιρία για να μπεί στα δώρα  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Και εγώ είχα κερδίσει πέρσυ 50% έκπτωση για μια DSL 512 σύνδεση που δεν παρέλαβα ποτέ αλλά δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί να ισχύει ακόμα.

Αν μπορεί, την μεταβιβάζω  :: 

Πληροφορίες στο παραπάνω link...

----------


## dti

Ομοίως κι εγώ δεν παρέλαβα ένα wireless usb dongle από το e-shop.

----------


## ngia

Υπενθυμίζω την Κυριακή την κοπή πίτας.
Δώρα δεν έχουμε ακόμα πέραν αυτού που προσέφερε το Linkshop και μέλη όπως ο dti.
Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να διαφημιστεί με αυτό τον τρόπο ή μπορεί να βρει δώρα ας επικοινωνήσει με το [email protected]

----------


## dti

Ο LeChuck μου είχε πει στο cisco expo οτι θα προσφέρει όπως και πέρυσι μερικά πακέτα Norton AV.

----------


## lambrosk

> Δώρα δεν έχουμε ακόμα πέραν αυτού που προσέφερε το Linkshop και μέλη όπως ο dti.
> Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να διαφημιστεί με αυτό τον τρόπο ή μπορεί να βρει δώρα ας επικοινωνήσει με το [email protected]


Ρε παιδιά ύμαρτον...

τα δώρα δεν έρχονται μόνα τους... σε άλλους συλλόγους δεν εχετε κάνει?
θέλει τρεχάλα και κυνήγι για τα δώρα, βέβαια όχι ότι αν δεν έχει δώρα δεν θα ρθουμε αν μπορούμε και έχουμε χρόνο...

Α και δεν ήταν για να την πω σε κάποιον αν έτρεξε ή όχι , μην ληφθεί έτσι και αρχίσει χαμός πάλι απο κάτω...

----------


## papashark

> τα δώρα δεν έρχονται μόνα τους... σε άλλους συλλόγους δεν εχετε κάνει?


Ας ρωτήσουν τους προηγούμενους πως συγκέντρωσαν δώρα, το να ρωτάς δεν είναι ντροπή, το αντίθετο μάλιστα.

----------


## ysam

Βρε οθρτ που θέλετε και δώρα..  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Βρε *οθρτ* που θέλετε και δώρα..


Βρε Γιάννη έψαξα τον Μπαμπινιώτη αυτό το "οθρτ" δεν το βρήκα...  ::   ::   ::  

Δικηγόρο δώρο θέλουμε όχι δώρα...  ::

----------


## ngia

Δεύτερη πίτα διοργανώνουμε δεν είναι η πρώτη.
Δεν ζήτησα σχόλια, βοήθεια ζήτησα, από τα πρώτα όλοι μπορούν να δώσουν.

----------


## jntou

Προσφέρω και εγώ, το περσινό δώρο που κέρδισα, αλλά ποτέ δεν πήγα να παραλάβω.
Αν βέβαια ισχύει ακόμη


Χορηγία gadgetakias και Intersys 

1. Web Hosting + Domain Registration 2 Ετών 
+ Standard Hosting 100MB http://www.privenet.gr/internet/standard.php 
+ Domain Registration: Νέα καταχώρηση ή ανανέωση domain name (.gr, .com, .net, .org, .biz, .info) 
Νικητής 
top

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... ight=elmeg

----------


## alexa

Προσφορά ένα Plantronics bluetooth handsfree από την αντιπροσωπία της.

----------


## ngia

Ευχαριστούμε τον κ. Δημήτρη Σιδηρόπουλο (*aerial.net*) για την πραγματικά γενναιόδωρη προσφορά του στην πίτα.

 ::  Μας προσφέρει *9 δώρα* αξίας *1000ευρώ*!!!.

Σημειωτέον ότι είναι η μεγαλύτερη προσφορά που έχει δωθεί ποτέ.

----------


## Vigor

Mεταφέρθηκε στα 'Meeting μηνός' by Vigor @ 22:57 Τρι 14 Φεβ 2006

Oι λόγοι:
- Να δεί την πρόσκληση πιο πολύς κόσμος
- Να μην δημιουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις του στύλ "δεν το ήξερα,
δεν το είδα πουθενά γραμμένο στο forum".

----------


## jungle traveller

παιδια αμα μπορειτε στο πρωτο ποστ πειτε και διευθυνση

----------


## Cha0s

> Mεταφέρθηκε στα 'Meeting μηνός' by Vigor @ 22:57 Τρι 14 Φεβ 2006
> 
> Oι λόγοι:
> - Να δεί την πρόσκληση πιο πολύς κόσμος
> - Να μην δημιουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις του στύλ "δεν το ήξερα,
> δεν το είδα πουθενά γραμμένο στο forum".


Λάθος λόγοι κατ'εμέ.

Εγώ σπάνια κοιτάζω το section meetings.

Επίσης είναι πιο χαμηλά σε σύγκριση με το 'Γενικά για το AWMN'.

Καλό θα ήταν να άφηνες shadow από εκεί που το μετακίνησες.

Αν και η πιο σωστή θέση είναι στις ανακοινώσεις.

Δεν είναι κάτι που κανονίζουμε κάθε μέρα.
Μία φορά τον χρόνο γίνεται  ::

----------


## socrates

OΚ πήγε στις ανακοινώσεις!
Και εδώ και κάποιο καιρό είναι και στην αρχική σελίδα του http://www.awmn.net

Edit:
Αν κάνεις γρήγορες κινήσεις αυτό παθαίνεις...

Στις ανακοινώσεις δεν επιτρέπεται η συζήτηση οπότε παραμένει στα meetings μηνός. Έκανα ένα copy του πρώτου post για να υπάρχει εκεί και να το δουν όλοι.

----------


## ngia

Αλλαγή ημέρας της Πίτας την *Δευτέρα*, αντί της Κυριακής ίδια ώρα, λόγω ανωτέρας βίας.
Συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση.

----------


## papashark

> Αλλαγή ημέρας της Πίτας την *Δευτέρα*, αντί της Κυριακής ίδια ώρα, λόγω ανωτέρας βίας.
> Συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση.


Δευτεριάτικα πίτα ?

Φτου σου ρε και έλεγα να ερχόμουνα...

Πηγαίνετε το τουλάχιστον το άλλο ΣΚ.

----------


## Cha0s

Γιατί; Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να έρθω Δευτέρα  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Εγω προτείνω να το κανονίσουμε για την άλλη κυριακή (26/2) καλύτερα μιας και καθημερινή θα είναι δύσκολα για τους περισσότερους να παρεβρεθούμε και μιας και η κοπή είναι μια φορά το χρόνο ας γίνει καλή και με αρκετό κόσμο  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Και εγώ ψηφίζω την επόμενη Κυριακή...

Ξέρω ήδη 5 άτομα ( ένα από αυτά είμαι και εγώ) που σκοπεύουν να έρθουν, αλλά δεν μπορούν καθημερινή...

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι ρε παιδιά την Κυριακή καλύτερα...

----------


## ngia

θα δω ρε παιδιά αν γίνεται ναλλάξει το catering και θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## nkar

OXIIIII
Οποτεδήποτε αλλοτε εκτος από το άλλο ΣΚ
 ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Εμένα πάλι με βολεύει γιατί δουλεύω την Κυριακή μέχρι τις 9... χαρ χαρ χαρ  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Εμένα πάλι με βολεύει γιατί δουλεύω την Κυριακή μέχρι τις 9... χαρ χαρ χαρ


πάλι εκκλησίες κλέβεις?

----------


## lambrosk

Ψηφοφορία παρακαλώ...  ::

----------


## socrates

Να γίνει την επόμενη κυριακή είναι σημαντική εκδήλωση θεσμός!

----------


## gadgetakias

Κυριακή, Δευτέρα, επόμενη Κυριακή...

Εχει πλάκα να ψάχνεις το τζόκερ...  ::  

Που είναι η πίτα οέο?  ::

----------


## Vigor

Σε λίγο θα γίνει το update στην ημερομηνία από τον ngia. Παρακαλώ αναμείνατε...  ::

----------


## ngia

Δεν είχε πρόβλημα στην αλλαγή το catering οπότε μεταφέρεται το *Σάββατο στις 25 Φεβρουαρίου*.

Μετά το workshop για τις υπηρεσίες, θα είναι ένα γεμάτο Σάββατο.

----------


## smarag

> Δεν είχε πρόβλημα στην αλλαγή το catering οπότε μεταφέρεται το *Σάββατο στις 25 Φεβρουαρίου*.
> 
> Μετά το workshop για τις υπηρεσίες, θα είναι ένα γεμάτο Σάββατο.


Ωρα???

Τώρα το είδα 19:00.

----------


## elkos

πω πω σήριαλ έγινε!

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Δεν είχε πρόβλημα στην αλλαγή το catering οπότε μεταφέρεται το *Σάββατο στις 25 Φεβρουαρίου*.
> 
> Μετά το workshop για τις υπηρεσίες, θα είναι ένα γεμάτο Σάββατο.
> 
> 
> Ωρα???
> 
> Τώρα το είδα 19:00.


Δεν μπορούν να γίνουν και τα δύο event την ίδια μέρα!
Η κοπή της πίττας σαν ετήσιο event έχει σαφώς προτεραιότητα, και επιπλέον χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποια προετοιμασία στον χώρο.

*ΕΠΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΤΟ WORKSHOP ME ΤΙΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ!!!*

*Edit.* ΑN παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει *ενδιαφέρον* να γίνει το workshop πιο νωρίς και 'προλάβουμε' να κάνουμε τις ετοιμασίες τότε θα γίνει. Με πολλά ΑΝ όμως και κάποια ερωτηματικά! 
Σχετική συζήτηση...
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=240851#240851 wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=240851#240851 internet

----------


## Cha0s

Έλεος ρε παιδιά.

Κάτι σωστά δεν γίνεται να κανονιστεί;

Σαββατο εγώ δουλεύω. Καθημερινές ο κόσμος δουλεύει και 3 μέρες πριν θυμιθήκατε να αλλάζετε 35 ημερομηνίες;


Τι να πω  :: 

Τουλάχιστον θα μας πείτε γιατί κάνατε όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο; Ή δεν το δικαιούμαστε να το ξέρουμε;  ::

----------


## alexbo1

Με τον LX911 λέμε να έρθουμε... ελπίζω να βρούμε κι άλλους Ηλιουαργυρουπολιτες... 
Για το Αλλο Σ/Κ ειναι standard ελπίζω....

----------


## koki

Άσε που τότε είναι και οι εκλογές του Hellug...

Τεσπά...

----------


## panste

Δεδομένου ότι δεν είμαστε το μόνο σωματείο που στεγάζεται στην συγκεκριμένη έδρα, δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο παράξενο το γεγονός ότι έτυχε να ακυρωθεί ένα προγραμματισμένο event.

----------


## papashark

> Δεδομένου ότι δεν είμαστε το μόνο σωματείο που στεγάζεται στην συγκεκριμένη έδρα, δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο παράξενο το γεγονός ότι έτυχε να ακυρωθεί ένα προγραμματισμένο event.


Δεδομένου ότι δεν είμαστε το μόνο σωματείου που στεγάζεται στην συγκεκριμένη έδρα, υποθέτω ότι το ΔΣ θα είχε κοιτάξει ότι μπορούσε να έχει τον χώρο την συγκεκριμένη ημέρα.

Μάλλον άλλο θα ήταν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Cha0s

Δεδομένου ότι κανονίστηκε Κυριακή και τελικά για κάποιο λόγο δεν γίνεται να γίνει σήμερα, τότε πρέπει να πάει στην επόμενη Κυριακή όπως γίνεται και με τις ΓΣ.

Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν το Catering να βρίσκαμε άλλους. Εκτός αν υπήρχε συγκεκριμένος λόγος/κέρδος/whatever να θέλουμε αυτούς που κανονίσαμε για σήμερα.

Όπως και να έχει εγώ ήθελα να έρθω και δεν μπορώ  ::

----------


## andreas

Σαβαβτο δεν μπoρω  :: 
next year  ::

----------


## pstratos

τελικά πότε θα οριστικοποιηθεί αυτή η ημερομηνία?? με έχουν ρωτήσει ένα κάρο ξένοι που θέλουν να έρθουν να μας γνωρίσουν από κοντά, και πλέον ντρέπομαι να τους λέω για τις νέες αλλάγες (τους παρέπεμψα στο url)....  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Έχει ήδη οριστικοποιηθεί...
Σάββατο 25/2 στις 7 μ.μ.

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Τo Σάββατο 25 Φεβρουαρίου στις 19:00 θα γίνει η κοπή της πίτας μας, στην Έδρα του Συλλόγου.
> Η διεύθυνση είναι:
> 
> *Αμερικής 17 Σύνταγμα
> 10672 - Αθήνα 
> 4ος όροφος*
> 
> Πίτα κέτερινγκ, αναψυκτικά, κρασιά, δώρα, σας περιμένουν. 
> Όλα είναι πληρωμένα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου
> ...


Ω! Την ημέρα των γενεθλίων μου! Fascinating..  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ω! Την ημέρα των γενεθλίων μου! Fascinating..


Έλα να κεράσεις το catering  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από IlU_MeMo!
> 
> Ω! Την ημέρα των γενεθλίων μου! Fascinating.. 
> 
> 
> Έλα να κεράσεις το catering


lol  ::  Αντε έλα να σου ευχηθούμε και απο κοντά:

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από IlU_MeMo!
> 
> ...


Άμα δεν βγώ έξω θα περάσω μια βόλτα. Αλλά τέτοια μέρα ποιος κάθεται μέσα  ::

----------


## fotis

Εκ μέρους της One5 προσφέρονται 5 ετήσια πακέτα windows hosting (Πακέτο Α - http://www.one5.net/gr/hosting.asp ). 

Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορέσω να έρθω απλά στείλτε μου 5 names + emails για να τα μοιράσω.

Φώτης

----------


## messinianet

foti το ένα δικό μου !!! Marinews

----------


## messinianet

Εκ μέρους της UUU προσφέρονται 5 ετήσια πακέτα linux hosting.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορέσω να έρθω απλά στείλτε μου 5 names + emails για να τα μοιράσω.

Ηλίας

----------


## fotis

XAXA, σε πρόλαβα Ηλια!

----------


## dti

Μετά από κάποιες συνεννοήσεις και μικροαλλαγές, ο αριθμός των δώρων που προσφέρει το aerial.net είναι *11, συνολικής αξίας 1.000 ευρώ*.  ::  

Αναλυτικά:

2 πλήρη σετ wrap 2c2 με κουτί, 2 κάρτες CM9/wrap, pigtails, cf κάρτα, poe & τροφοδοτικό

5 WLM54AG Atheros 802.11a/b/g mPCI Adapter με 5 pigtails UFL σε Ν female

1 Super Range CardBus 300mw a/b/g pcmcia card με 1 pigtail MMCX σε N Male 

3 κάρτες cf 128 ΜΒ

Για να δούμε ποιοι θα είναι οι μεγάλοι τυχεροί αύριο...

----------


## alexa

Βάλτε στην λίστα των δώρων και ένα Plantronics Bluetooth Hands free, θα το φέρω μαζί μου αύριο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κρατήστε μου κι εμένα ένα κομμάτι βρε παιδιά, δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνω να έρθω από Ηράκλειο  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

H Infolex ΑΕ, επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της Lexmark International Inc. στην Ελλάδα, προσφέρει στο AWMN για την κλήρωση στην κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας 2 νέες συσκευές

Τον Lexmark E210n Laser. Ασπρόμαυρος Laser με ενσωματωμένη καρτα δικτύου 10/100

Και τον Φωτογραφικό πολυμηχάνημα Lexmark P6350

Μαζί με αυτά σας μεταφέρω τις ευχές για ένα Έτος γεμάτο χαρά, υγεία, παραγωγικότητα και τεχνολογική εξέλιξη που τόσο πολύ η χωρά μας έχει ανάγκη.

Τα δώρα θα παραδοθούν στους νικητές από την έδρα της εταιρίας.

----------


## trendy

Jo πάρε το κομμάτι της πίτας μου μιας και θα λείπω  ::

----------


## ngia

Οι χορηγοί μας στο επισυναπτόμενο. 

Τα δώρα που προσέφεραν είναι αξίας πάνω από 3000ε
(οι τιμές στο αρχείο κατά εκτίμηση ή από το site)

Σημειώστε τι θέλετε  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

> Προσφέρω το περσυνό δώρο που κέρδισα, αλλά ποτέ δεν πήγα να παραλλάβω.
> 
> Λόγω διαφόρων ιστοριών που είχαν γίνει στην αρχή και λόγω βαρεμάρας μου στην συνέχεια.
> 
> elmeg voip ip290 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=elmeg
> 
> Μπάμπης


Να υποθέσω ότι επειδή δεν βλέπω στο xl το παραπάνω, δεν σας ενδιαφέρει να το δώσετε σαν δώρο φέτος, οπότε μπορώ να πάω να το παραλλάβω εγώ από την εταιρία, σωστά?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BaBiZ
> 
> Προσφέρω το περσυνό δώρο που κέρδισα, αλλά ποτέ δεν πήγα να παραλλάβω.
> 
> Λόγω διαφόρων ιστοριών που είχαν γίνει στην αρχή και λόγω βαρεμάρας μου στην συνέχεια.
> 
> elmeg voip ip290 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=elmeg
> 
> ...


δεν είναι ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να το δώσουμε σαν δώρο, δεν επιλέγουμε, απλά δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε κάτι που δεν έχουμε
για το συγκεκριμένο δε θυμάμαι αλλά κάποια δεν υπάρχουν καν σαν προιόντα σήμερα

----------


## Cha0s

> (οι τιμές στο αρχείο κατά εκτίμηση ή από το site)


Η συνολική τιμή για τα 4 hosting που προσφέρονται από την DataHost είναι 368,9E.

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

Θα μου κάνετε και μένα κανα δωράκι ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να έρθω?

----------


## MerNion

> Θα μου κάνετε και μένα κανα δωράκι ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να έρθω?


Να έρθεις να σου πούμε και τα χρόνια πολλά από κοντά! Μην φέρεις τούρτα, θα βάλουμε κεράκια στην βασιλόπιτα  :: PPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## MerNion

Η εταιρία Telcom προσφέρει:
1 wrap 2C64 μαζί με 2 wistron cm9, 2 U.FL/MHF to N Female Bulkhead pigtails και CF 128MB
1 κεραία waveguide (η παράδοση της κεραίας στα μέση της ερχόμενης εβδομάδας)

Οι νικητές θα συνενοηθούν μαζί μου

----------


## alex-23

αντε τα λεμε σε λιγο να δουμε ποιος θα παρει τα δωρα  ::

----------


## MerNion

> αντε τα λεμε σε λιγο να δουμε ποιος θα παρει τα δωρα


Πολύ δώρο φέτος ρε παιδί μου.. Ελπίζω να πάνε σε πολλούς τα δώρα και όχι όλα σε λίγους.. Βλέπω να φεύγουμε όλοι και με ένα δώρο στο χέρι  ::

----------


## PanoZZZ

::

----------


## Sam_GR

Που είναι τα nick αυτών που πήραν τα δώρα.Αντε να ξέρουμε ποιοί είναι οι τυχεροί.(Πολύς κόσμος πάντως σήμερα στην λέσχη).

----------


## dti

> (Πολύς κόσμος πάντως σήμερα στην λέσχη).


Απλά, το αδιαχώρητο! 

Άντε και του χρόνου σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αίθουσα!  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Μακάρι να μαζευόμαστε έτσι. Και δεν είναι ανάγκη μόνο σε κάθε πίτα να είμαστε πίτα (στόν κόσμο) στο σύλλογο !!!!!! 

Αλλά και πάλι, δυστυχως, είμαστε λίγοι αν λάβουμε υπόψην τα 7000+ στίγματα που φαίνονται στη nodeDB/wind etc!

Και να προσέχουμε λίγο παραπάνω το χώρο. Πιστέυω ότι όπως πχ. στο σπίτι/δουλεία/εξοχικό μας είμαστε τακτικοί, κτλ,κτλ, έτσι πρέπει να είμαστε παντού. Είναι γεγονός ότι στο τέλος μετά έμοιαζε με εμπόλεμη ζώνη! Ακόμα και μετά από επιχείρηση σκούπα που έγινε, η κατάσταση διορθώθηκε κάπως αλλά......

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## MerNion

Του χρόνου μου φαίνεται οτι θα θέλουμε ολόκληρο αμφιθέατρο... Σε λιγάκι θα ανεβάσω και τις φώτο!

----------


## Vigor

Να που είχαμε και φωτο-κάλυψη! Μπράβο Mernion!  ::

----------


## ngia

ενημέρωση του προηγούμενου excel (αφαιρέθηκε το προηγούμενο για να μη γίνει σύγχυση.

με μπλε τα δώρα που έχουν παραδωθεί
με κόκκινο τα δώρα που εκκρεμούν - στα σχόλια γράφεται ο τρόπος παράδοσης
με πράσινο τα δώρα που μπορούν να παραδωθούν - στα σχόλια ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας

συνολικά δώθηκαν 51 δώρα, αξίας 4000ε

----------


## fatsoulas

Πολύ ωραία η εκδήλωση. Μπράβο πάντα τέτοια και καλύτερα. 

Και τα δωράκια που δώθηκαν ήταν πολύ καλά. 

Και φυσικά δεν έμεινα παραπονεμένος αφού κέρδισα ένα δωράκι  ::  (λαχνός 172)  ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Οι φώτο υπάρχουν εδώ:
http://info.awmn/users/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=100
http://info.awmn.net/users/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=100

----------


## fotis

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά, πολύ ωραία εκδήλωση, κρίμα που την έχασα.

Οι έχοντες τους παρακάτω λαγχούς ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για να 
παραλάβουν το δώρο τους. 
680
190
186
87
699

Φώτης

----------


## dti

> Οι φώτο υπάρχουν εδώ:
> http://info.awmn/users/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=100
> http://info.awmn.net/users/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=100


Όλα τα λεφτά!  ::  
http://info.awmn/users/images/stories/P ... 255501.JPG

----------


## koki

Όλοι εσείς δεν έρχεστε στις ΓΣ από άποψη, ή επειδή δεν έχουν δωράκια;

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Το κλίμα ήταν καλό και αυτό φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες του Mernion (σχεδόν όλες με γελαστά πρόσωπα).

Του χρόνου θα πρέπει να επιλεχθεί άλλος χώρος γιατί ευελπιστούμε να είμαστε (και θα είμαστε) περισσότεροι.

----------


## katsaros_m

ενα μπραβο σε ολους τους διοργανωτες

----------


## ncksm

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους. 

Χάρηκα που είδα τόσο κόσμο, και όλους χαρούμενους. Θα ήθελα να δω και άλλους που δεν ήρθαν για συγκεκριμένους λόγους. Ελπίζω την επόμενη χρονιά να είμαστε όλοι εκεί.

Συγκινήθηκα τόσο πολύ με την κοσμοσυρροή που μου ήρθε να γραφτώ για να μπορώ να παραβρίσκομαι στις ΓΣ.  ::   ::   ::  

Και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## PanoZZZ

Σήμερα παρέλαβα την προσφορά του MerNion (1 full wrap)  ::  . Thanks κ πάλι MerNion.

----------


## acoul

Ένα μπράβο για τον κόπο και το μεράκι των διοργανωτών. Πράγματα που μας ενώνουν θα πρέπει να είναι πάνω πάνω στην ατζέντα και πιο συχνά !! Πάντα τέτοια !!

----------


## dti

Έχω παραλάβει τα δώρα που μας χορήγησε το aerial.net εκτός από 4 κάρτες CM9 και 5 κάρτες compex miniPCI οι οποίες αναμένονται ακόμη.
Όσοι έχουν κερδίσει κάποιο δώρο ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου με pm / τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε την παράδοση.

----------


## fatsoulas

Μήπως έχουμε κανένα νεότερο για τις CM9??

----------


## dti

Οι CM9 (που πάνε πακέτο με τα wraps) θα είναι στα χέρια μου ίσως αύριο, ή τη Δευτέρα. Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα πλέον και σε Compex miniPCI απ' ότι βλέπω στο site του aerial.net , οπότε από βδομάδα ολοκληρώνουμε με την παραλαβή των δώρων.
Να δούμε τί θα γίνει με την παράδοση, καθώς ελάχιστοι έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## ngia

εκπληκτικό το κουτάκι , ελαφρύ μικρό και το κυριότερο ... αδιάβροχο



```
- Heat Trap: +6.5 Celsius under full sun (~100,000 Lux)
- Temperature raise using a 5-10Watt heat source (WRAP + radio board): +5.5 Celsius
```

αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε απευθείας έκθεση σε ήλιο η διαφορά εσωτερικής - εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας θα είναι 12C.

----------


## socrates

H 128MB CF είναι στα χέρια μου!

----------

